# Shark Bait



## Gone_Fishin86 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm new to shark fishing and had a couple questions about bait. I'm gonna be fishing off the beach at either Fort Pickens or Johnson beach and running my bait out with a kayak using a Penn Senator 9/0 spooled with 600 yards of 80lb braid and 200 yards of 80lb mono. 

I've heard that Bonita and stingray work good as bait but that's about all i know about bait. I'm not sure what baitshops in the area sell these baits or other baits i can use for sharks and the rough cost of them. I know i can get mullet from Joe Pattis but not sure if that's a preferred bait for sharks. 

Any help or tips on types of shark bait and getting shark bait or anything shark fishing related would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Catch your bait, whatever is in the area that'll be the best to use fresh. Most bait shops carry bonito. Sometimes rays will sit all night before picked up. You can even use catfish just pull the spines off. Fresh blue fish is great. if you catch your bait stick it in a ziplock to keep all the oils and blood from escaping from the fish. hope this helps


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Gone_Fishin86 said:


> I'm new to shark fishing and had a couple questions about bait. I'm gonna be fishing off the beach at either Fort Pickens or Johnson beach and running my bait out with a kayak using a Penn Senator 9/0 spooled with 600 yards of 80lb braid and 200 yards of 80lb mono.
> 
> I've heard that Bonita and stingray work good as bait but that's about all i know about bait. I'm not sure what baitshops in the area sell these baits or other baits i can use for sharks and the rough cost of them. I know i can get mullet from Joe Pattis but not sure if that's a preferred bait for sharks.
> 
> Any help or tips on types of shark bait and getting shark bait or anything shark fishing related would be much appreciated. thanks.


I've gotten both bonita & rays from bait shops .... but I suggest you call ahead to make sure they have any. Much cheaper if you can catch 'em yourself. I've also often used mullet .... cheap & usually readily available from the fresh seafood shops. They don't generally make as good a bait for shark as a bonita or a ray IMO .... but they'll do in a pinch.

Your 9/0 & line sounds fine .... what do you have for leaders? Also, do you have a partner? Are you comfortable/experienced at dealing with 6' shark by yourself in the surf?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

TNshark said:


> Catch your bait, whatever is in the area that'll be the best to use fresh. Most bait shops carry bonito. Sometimes rays will sit all night before picked up. You can even use catfish just pull the spines off. Fresh blue fish is great. if you catch your bait stick it in a ziplock to keep all the oils and blood from escaping from the fish. hope this helps


I've _never_ had a shark hit on a catfish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My biggest sharks have been on fresh caught Bluefish.

Fresh caught always has outperformed anything frozen.
I like Mullet, Blues, Bobo, Rays, Spanish, Jacks and Whiting,

Most bait/tackle shops around Pcola carry frozen baits suitable for sharks, e.g. ray, Bobo, Spanish and Mullet, lots will have fresh Mullet.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

They've worked for me before, I pull the spines off and cut it in half. not a go to bait but works better than nothing.


----------



## Gone_Fishin86 (Apr 1, 2015)

AndyS said:


> I've gotten both bonita & rays from bait shops .... but I suggest you call ahead to make sure they have any. Much cheaper if you can catch 'em yourself. I've also often used mullet .... cheap & usually readily available from the fresh seafood shops. They don't generally make as good a bait for shark as a bonita or a ray IMO .... but they'll do in a pinch.
> 
> Your 9/0 & line sounds fine .... what do you have for leaders? Also, do you have a partner? Are you comfortable/experienced at dealing with 6' shark by yourself in the surf?


yes i will have someone with me to help get the shark on shore but i do not have experience getting them on shore. I have a 30' 400lb. AFW stainless steel shark leader cable with a Mustad 12/0 circle hook.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You'll need;

a long thick tail rope, 
at least 5/8" thick braided rope, so its easy to grip and not get pulled through your hands, and your partner will need to know how to use it.

gloves, help prevent burns/cuts from leadering/tail roping

long & sturdy dehooker

cable and/or bolt cutters, 
if you can't dehook, cut the leader or hook as close as possible to the jaw.

tape measure
camera
common sense
fast reflexes


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

12/0 hook is more of a casting hook. Just get you some 20/0 mustads, pretty much standard. I would also add some heavy mono for a shock leader --> hook,wire,mono leader, then main line. And like chile said Common Sense


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Gone_Fishin86 said:


> I have a 30' 400lb. AFW stainless steel shark leader cable with a Mustad 12/0 circle hook.


Well, that leader oughta do it. But ya just got one?

Can't tell ya how many shark rigs I've lost out there .... and it gets me cussin' every time.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

fresh pomp has always worked for me


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

redfishreaper said:


> fresh pomp has always worked for me


Works for me too, on the BBQ, in the oven or on the stove.
Only way a shark is getting a Pomp from me is stealing it off me.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

As said before, any fresh bait caught in the area will almost always result in a run/hookup from my experience. Ray is awesome bait but don't be surprised to soak it for 6+ hours before it even gets touched. Also Bonito is great but it gets picked apart by smaller sharks, fish, and crabs incredibly fast in the spring/summer, 45 minutes tops before you need to rebait if it's a small/medium bobo, zipties and panyhose help but they can only do so much. Good luck and tight lines, feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> feel free to PM me with any other questions.


PM incoming bb.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rays are by far my favorite because of the rigging...

Cut two slits on either side of his spine. Run a 14/0 though in one slit and through the other. Now run a zip tie through both slits so you can make the hook stand up. Cinch it down tight and trim the tags. Go fish.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

whatever you can catch in the surf. Use a small rod with some squid and use whatever you catch, provided it is legal.


----------

